# Gekit, a.k.a Gechi's Gentoo Toolkit ! UPDATED [07/09/2004]

## FonderiaDigitale

UPDATE: Il kit non si trova piu' qui: visto che abbiamo ripristinato il sito dei gechi ( :Cool: ) si trova qui

Siate benvenuti nella nuova casa dei gechi  :Smile: 

----------------------------------------------------

ATTENZIONE: Finche il dns e' in fase di trasferimento, e' possibile che il sito non sia visibile. se non riuscite a risolvere gechi.it, c'e' un piccolo trucco:

```
echo '216.127.94.17 www.gechi.it' >> /etc/hosts
```

e ricaricare la pagina.

----------

## MyZelF

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> pregasi mod mettere sticky 

 

Per ora accontentati dell'inserimento tra i post utilissimi...   :Cool: 

----------

## xchris

Ottimo thread!

Eviterei lo script upnstable.

Ha solo il vantaggio di scovare ebuild unstable. (se si usa package.*)

Direi di "cassarlo"

Qmerge al momento e' fermo perche' non mi pare abbia riscosso molto interesse. (dovrei fare solo alcune modifiche finali)

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

non va bene lasciarlo incluso nella lista dei 'ferrivecchi'?

qmerge a me interessa. LAVORA!  :Razz: 

solo che mi pare lento a volte.

ottimizzao?

----------

## xchris

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> non va bene lasciarlo incluso nella lista dei 'ferrivecchi'?

 

in realta' non e' mai stato un ferro nuovo!

Io lo toglierei proprio.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qmerge a me interessa. LAVORA! 
> 
> solo che mi pare lento a volte.
> ...

 

bhe buono  :Smile: 

per la lentezza molto dipende dagli emerge lanciati all'interno perche' di suo non fa grandi eleborazioni. (anche se salva su disco... il lavoro non e' molto)

Avevo incantiere una nuova ver a dire il vero.

E' rimasta ferma per alcuni problemi. (della serie lo devo riscrivere in molte parti)

(permetteva non solo di updatare ma anche di emergiare nuovi pkt)

Mi sto orientando ora su python e sulla possibilita' delle GUI X(solo come opzione )

a presto

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

potresti fare un check che controlli se X e' avviato e far partire la versione relativa. 

fare una versione esclusivamente per X preclude l'uso a chi lo ha ad. es. in un server.

cmq se vai per python, ptresti usare glade.

ps. tolto upstable  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> potresti fare un check che controlli se X e' avviato e far partire la versione relativa. 
> 
> fare una versione esclusivamente per X preclude l'uso a chi lo ha ad. es. in un server.
> 
> cmq se vai per python, ptresti usare glade.
> ...

 

infatti! io pensavo di fare un layer comune e poi uno per i 2 tipi di utilizzo  :Smile: 

E python supportando anche gli oggetti mi sembra interessante.

Guardero' glade  :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

## randomaze

Ci sarebbe anche easyprompt... anche se é più relativo all'utilizzo di Linux piuttosto che di Gentoo Linux.

My 2c:

Potreste anche concordate un prefisso comune per le applicazioni... giusto per  semplificare gli arteriosclerotici come me e coda che non ricordiamo "il comando giusto al momento giusto"  :Wink: 

Bonus (altri 2c):

Indicare il linguaggio usato per lo sviluppo del tool ed eventuali dipendenze

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ci sarebbe anche easyprompt... anche se é più relativo all'utilizzo di Linux piuttosto che di Gentoo Linux.

 

Io direi, non per sminuire il lavoro fatto da riquito, di lasciare i tools che hanno a che fare con emerge e portage.

Comunque direi di mettere questo post come sticky

----------

## fedeliallalinea

L'url per depcleaner e' ancora attivo? Volevo creare l'ebuild per installare tutti questi tools

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> L'url per depcleaner e' ancora attivo? Volevo creare l'ebuild per installare tutti questi tools

 

dovrebbe esserlo.

comunque per l'ebuild, dovremmo prima definire le dipendenze.

e creare la documentazione.

in ogni caso, l'ebuild dovrebbe essere piu che altro un metapackage come gnome, visto che alcuni programmi ne hanno gia uno.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ci sarebbe anche easyprompt... anche se é più relativo all'utilizzo di Linux piuttosto che di Gentoo Linux.
> 
> 

 

non e' strettamente collegato al filo conduttore di tutti gli altri programmi, ovvero la manipolazione e la manutenzione di portage.. ma si puo' fare.

che ne pensano gli altri?

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potreste anche concordate un prefisso comune per le applicazioni... giusto per  semplificare gli arteriosclerotici come me e coda che non ricordiamo "il comando giusto al momento giusto" 
> 
> Indicare il linguaggio usato per lo sviluppo del tool ed eventuali dipendenze

 

il prefisso..mumble.. sarebbe piu utile forse una man page che spiega a cosa serve ogni tool. imho. 

indicare le dipendenze si (a dire la verita' dovrebbe essere compito dell'ebuild installarle), ma il linguaggio e' cosi utile?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> in ogni caso, l'ebuild dovrebbe essere piu che altro un metapackage come gnome, visto che alcuni programmi ne hanno gia uno.

 

E' solo depcleaner che ha un ebuild gli altri sono solo script senza ebuild. Sto seguendo l'ebuild di gentoolkit.

----------

## neon

Per quanto riguarda il linguaggio di programmazione io continuo a sostenere che l'ideale sia Python. Avete visto le lib in /usr/lib/portage/? Praticamente se iniziamo ad utilizzarle nei tool potremmo ottimizzare MOLTO il codice, oltre ad avere il vantaggio di utilizzare tutti le stesse lib dei tool ufficiali. Unica cosa i dev non hanno abbondato con i commenti, ma googlando un pò ho trovato questo: Portageapi. E' molto scarno e non si capisce a quando sia aggiornato, ma è un inizio.

Anche un:

```
# python

>>> help()

help> portage
```

Può essere utile. Mi ero già ripromesso di modificare il gufo, ma per ora non ho toccato nulla  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

tu pensa che le funzioni di portage sono state riscritte in bash e pare siano anche piu veloci. l'autore del lavoro ha il nick sul forum 'ecatmur, mi pare.

per ereditare le lib di portage, sono d'accordo fino a un certo punto: il codice cambia spesso, potremmo rischiare di trovarci codice non funzionante se non e' allineato con la versione giusta di portage (e' gia successo),e  ne erediteremmo i bug (vedi quello che e' successo con depcleaner e qpkg.. infatti sto riscrivendo la funzione in toto).

detto questo, credo sia piu che altro, allo stato attuale, una questione di quali linguaggi l'autore di ogni tool conosce meglio per poter scrivere un programma migliore: io per es. non conosco bene il python come conosco il bash o il c.

intanto potremo cominciare a scrivere una api comune/set di funzioni. qualcosa sto facendo io,appena e' completa la posto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho creato l'ebuild per il gekit perche' a me risulta piu' comodo averlo. Ricordate pero' che i programmi sono POCO testati e NON si garantisce il loro funzionamento quindi usateli a vostro rischio e pericolo per il momento. Quando gli autori riterranno che i programmi hanno raggiunto una maturita' sufficiente per essere usati senza lcun pericolo lo faranno sapere.

PS: ebuild creato grazie anche a fonderiadigitale

----------

## xchris

ottima cosa  :Very Happy: 

suggerirei di mettere anche un link per scaricarlo.

(il cut'n paste non mi  piace proprio)

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> suggerirei di mettere anche un link per scaricarlo.

 

Fatto

----------

## xchris

perfetto!

suggerirei anche di mettere qualche riga semplice per spiegare come installare l'ebuild.

So che ci sono altri thread nel forum..

si potrebbe mettere il link al topic e mettere le poche righe necessarie (tipo quick start)

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> suggerirei anche di mettere qualche riga semplice per spiegare come installare l'ebuild.

 

Fatto

----------

## federico

Per quanto riguarda glsa-report se tu fonderiadigitale dei daccordo metterei lo stadio di sviluppo completo per il momento in quanto e' invece limitato il sistema di glsa, allo stato attuale delle cose io lo darei per completo.

Federico

PS: Figata di lavoro, spero che ti possa mantenere il pacchetto !

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ok, aggiornato.

mi traduci la frase del mantenere?

intendi dire se posso mantenerlo nel tempo? per ora si, di certo nel momento che (se) non saro' piu' in grado, stai sicuro che cedo a qualcun altro  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> intendi dire se posso mantenerlo nel tempo? per ora si, di certo nel momento che (se) non saro' piu' in grado, stai sicuro che cedo a qualcun altro 

 

Confermo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

credo che federico esprimesse il suo apprezzamento per il lavoro fin qui svolto, augurandoti/vi di diventare manutentori ufficiali del pacchetto  :Wink: 

Coda, che l'ha scaricato ieri, e si trova proprio comodo: ottimo lavoro, fedeli !

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@FonderiaDigitale: che ne dici di un changlog nel primo post cosi' so quando avvengono cambiamenti cosi' che so quando lavorarci su?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

buona idea  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> buona idea 

 

Per il gufo posso guardare io periodicamente il sito su SourceForge mentre per gli altri visto che sei tu e xchris potete mettere voi i change log

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Magari nel ChangeLog metti anche la data della modifica

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho fatto il cambiamento e messo sul sito gechi ma il mio e' un tar.gz

----------

## federico

Non c'e' modo di avere nell'ebuild sia la possibilita' di utilizzare il tar.gz sia il tar.bz2 ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non c'e' modo di avere nell'ebuild sia la possibilita' di utilizzare il tar.gz sia il tar.bz2 ?

 

Il problema e' il

```
SRC_URI="http://www.sideralis.net/~fonderiadigitale/${P}.tar.bz2"
```

che prende il primo se non sbaglio... magari mettendo li tutte e due dovrei fare una prova. Comunque facciamo prima a metterci d'accordo su quale formato usare

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

essendo file di testo , bzip occupa molto meno spazio, e questo e' ottimo soprtatutto per gli hosting coi limiti di spazio.

non puoi semplicemente fare un tar cfj invece che un tar cfz?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> non puoi semplicemente fare un tar cfj invece che un tar cfz?

 

Si ok e quello che dicevo a federico  :Very Happy:  . da oggi in avanti tar.bz2

----------

## silian87

we! sto ebuild copy lo sistemiamo?   :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> we! sto ebuild copy lo sistemiamo?  

 

Hai fretta? Avra' anche altro da fare fonderia

----------

## xchris

io direi di coordinarci per un nuovo ebuild.

Io nel giro di qualche giorno dovrei avere pronto usetool - python.

Non e' escluso che faccia le ultime migliorie a Qmerge e lo dichiari completo.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@xchris: quando hai fatto fammi sapere che preparo il tutto

----------

## xchris

oki  :Smile: 

eventualmente domani faccio un upload preliminare per chi ha la pazienza di testare.Gia' fonderiadigitale mi e' stato di grande aiuto,ma ho bisogno di altri sistemi per aumentare la randomness.(anche se peggio del pc di fonderia sara' difficile (per complessita'... si intende))

ciao

----------

## cerri

Siete dei grandi  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Hai fretta?

 

SI!

 *Quote:*   

> Avra' anche altro da fare fonderia

 

Sono daccordo... era solo perche' mi aveva detto che sapeva dove era il problema e come risolverlo. E comunque   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   FedeliAllaLinea   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

cucu  :Smile: 

in sti giorni sono meno oberato di lavoro e sicuramente mi mettero' a sistemare depcleaner e cicciare fuori l'aggiornamento di sync-overlays.

Inoltre, ho creato una marea di funzioni per bash per aiutare il lavoro shelliano quotidiano (ad esempio la funzione service come redhat o la funzione l[1] - vedi sotto) e un mare di altri tip che mi sono serviti via via nel tempo (bashrc e' ormai sull 400 righe  :Sad: ) e altri script di init (ad esempio un renicer automatico di processi come reiser4 e xorg tramite init con file di configurazione in /etc/conf.d; stavo pensando di rilasciarlo come ebuild per una installazione automatica.

[1] l - lista i file recenti con varie opzioni; i parametri sono tutti opzionali e anche il loro ordine e' ininfluente.

```
$: l -h

Usage: l [options] [directory]

         x: number of lines to display (max 3-digit numbers)

         n: display hidden files

         c: no-color

                       

      All the arguments and order are optional

      Example:  l n 30 ..  : displays last modified files in the 

                             parent directory, excluding hidden files.

$: l

totale 2752

drwxr-xr-x  66 marlboro wheel   8192 30 ago 12:05 Gentoo/

drwxr-xr-x   3 marlboro wheel   4096 24 ago 11:53 _files/

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel    745 24 ago 11:53 strongSwan - IPsec for Linux

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel   9380  4 ago 13:27 pfsync.html

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel  15751  4 ago 13:23 Firewall Failover with pfsync and CARP

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel  41826 28 lug 15:07 anti-virus-spam-howto.html

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel  13662 28 lug 14:16 aterm_howto.html

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel 107065 24 lug 19:00 _ Using OpenLDAP on Debian Woody to serve Linux and Samba users _.html

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel 148170 24 lug 18:59 smb-ldap-3-howto.html

$: l 30

totale 2752

drwxr-xr-x  66 marlboro wheel   8192 30 ago 12:05 Gentoo/

drwxr-xr-x   3 marlboro wheel   4096 24 ago 11:53 _files/

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel    745 24 ago 11:53 strongSwan - IPsec for Linux

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel   9380  4 ago 13:27 pfsync.html

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel  15751  4 ago 13:23 Firewall Failover with pfsync and CARP

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel  41826 28 lug 15:07 anti-virus-spam-howto.html

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel  13662 28 lug 14:16 aterm_howto.html

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel 107065 24 lug 19:00 _ Using OpenLDAP on Debian Woody to serve Linux and Samba users _.html

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel 148170 24 lug 18:59 smb-ldap-3-howto.html

drwxr-xr-x   2 marlboro wheel     61 24 lug 18:56 _ Using OpenLDAP on Debian Woody to serve Linux and Samba users __files/

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel   9352 22 lug 04:25 python milter dspam.html

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel   7067 22 lug 02:03 babytux.jpg.php.html

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel  12362 21 lug 13:43 HOWTO-samhain-client+server-troubleshooting.html

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel  12153 21 lug 13:43 HOWTO-samhain-client+server.html

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel  12197 21 lug 13:43 HOWTO-samhain+GnuPG.html

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel  31379 21 lug 13:00 Samhain-FAQ.html

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel   5532  8 lug 00:49 Tuning SpamAssassin to Recognise More Spam (krath.dk).html

drwxr-xr-x   2 marlboro wheel     26  8 lug 00:49 Tuning SpamAssassin to Recognise More Spam (krath.dk)_files/

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel  40858  8 lug 00:10 l-python5.html

drwxr-xr-x   2 marlboro wheel   4096  8 lug 00:10 l-python5_files/

drwxr-xr-x   2 marlboro wheel    115  6 lug 14:03 pam_usb/

drwxr-xr-x   2 marlboro wheel     51  6 lug 13:31 openprotect_kav_files/

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel   8898  6 lug 13:31 openprotect_kav.html

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel   2457  6 lug 13:28 DGandTransparent.txt

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel  35361  6 lug 13:04 filtermaintenance.html

drwxr-xr-x   2 marlboro wheel     19  5 lug 12:19 ssh_files/

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel   6238  5 lug 12:19 ssh.html

drwxr-xr-x   5 marlboro wheel   4096  5 lug 06:24 www.pamusb.org/

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel   4243  5 lug 06:22 backblue.gif

$: l -c 30 -n /tmp/

totale 6512

drwxrwxrwt  32 root     root       8192  2 set 00:14 ./

drwxrwxrwt   2 root     root         19  1 set 23:33 .esd/

drwx------   2 marlboro wheel      4096  1 set 23:30 orbit-marlboro/

drwx------   2 marlboro wheel        19  1 set 23:29 keyring-RWisSI/

drwxrwxrwt   2 root     root         17  1 set 23:29 .ICE-unix/

drwxrwxrwt   2 root     root         15  1 set 23:28 .X11-unix/

-r--r--r--   1 root     wheel        11  1 set 23:28 .X0-lock

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel   2048000  1 set 05:34 AcrovCiwYF

srwxr-xr-x   1 marlboro wheel         0  1 set 05:33 fileZdAbAn=

-rw-------   1 marlboro wheel   2702327  1 set 05:30 ecprm4lk.exe

drwxrws---  18 portage  portage     146  1 set 04:00 ccache/

drwxr-xr-x   2 root     root          6  1 set 03:38 hsperfdata_root/

drwx------   2 marlboro wheel        19 31 ago 20:14 keyring-ZJPv2s/

drwx------   3 marlboro wheel        17 31 ago 20:14 gconfd-marlboro/

srwxr-xr-x   1 marlboro wheel         0 31 ago 17:40 mapping-marlboro=

-rw-------   1 root     root          0 31 ago 15:43 sh-thd-1093982952

drwx------   2 root     root          6 30 ago 12:07 gconfd-root/

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel   2048000 29 ago 17:13 Acro2hdaVp

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel         0 29 ago 17:13 AcrogNsLgF

srwxr-xr-x   1 marlboro wheel         0 29 ago 17:13 fileGu4Hza=

drwx------   2 marlboro wheel        19 29 ago 10:59 keyring-hu3AUn/

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel    181030 29 ago 04:16 mplayaMx8Xl

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel   2048000 28 ago 03:25 AcroumJhSp

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel     42496 28 ago 03:05 2293079840124_curriculum.doc

srwxr-xr-x   1 marlboro wheel         0 28 ago 02:48 filesDfoDb=

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel    632049 27 ago 21:21 mplaybrf0K1

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel         0 27 ago 20:09 Acro2pmTbW

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel   2048000 27 ago 20:09 AcroGkMtyk

-rw-r--r--   1 marlboro wheel         0 27 ago 20:09 AcrowTejrV
```

----------

## xchris

Visto che per qualche giorno non e' spuntato fuori nessun bug (a parte una mia cavolata) di usetool io lo considererei pronto per il gekit.

Un unica richiesta per chi fa l'ebuild... 

In usetool.tar.gz c'e' il README,changelog e COPYNG.

Soprattutto l'ultimo e' molto importante perche' dovrebbe accompagnare sempre lo script essendo GPL.

Si puo' includere? (eventualmente mi metto a modificarlo io,ma non ho mai fatto un ebuild...anche se non penso sia complicato)

Tu Fonderia a che punto sei?

(c'e' qc altro con script da aggiornare?)

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

l'ebuild e' gia' predisposto per quei file  :Smile: 

ci sarebbe da aggiungere un sacco di robi ancora, sono indietro per via di altre cose.. per me si puo rilasciare anche il tuo soltanto per adesso  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> l'ebuild e' gia' predisposto per quei file 
> 
> ci sarebbe da aggiungere un sacco di robi ancora, sono indietro per via di altre cose.. per me si puo rilasciare anche il tuo soltanto per adesso 

 

ah...

allora il mio era vecchio forse.

magari lascio passare un paio di giorni (ho postato anche sul forum internazionale) e poi rilasciamo il nuovo gekit.

(e mettero' anche il link sul mio sito bulgaro)

ciao

----------

## xchris

che ne pensate se facessimo anche una traduzione di questo thread in inglese? (magari non cosi' dettagliato..)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

secondo me e' presto per dare il gekit in pasto ai pescecani.. a little bit more testing is necessary.. imho.

----------

## xchris

si concordo ma magari cmq qualcuno e' interessato a provarlo.

Non dico di fare propaganda.....

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ci pensi tu?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

mi e' venuta una idea malsana in questo momento: potrei creare un programma, un minimo smart, che si occupi di segnalare, aggiornare e assemblare l'ebuild quando i programmi che compongono il kit vengono aggiornati.

gekit-manager

il programma lavorebbe cosi' (flag in stile portage):

```
gekit-manager

-f fetch updates

-p pretend; only notify changes

-nc no color

-ne do not update ebuilds

-m [email] mail changes to email addres

-u implies -f, install updated ebuild
```

quindi possibili usi potrebbero essere metterlo nel cron per notificare le modifiche ogni notte, o gekit-manager -u per aggiornare direttamente da riga di comando (senza scaricare e editare ebuilds ogni volta) una volta che uno lo ha installato.

inoltre, direi che sarebbe il caso di cominciare a segnare le modifiche con md5 e gpg(.asc) sia per evitare file corrotti, che per evitare possibili manomissioni. eventualmente il coso potrebbe occuparsi anche di questo.

ditemi che ne pensate, se secondo voi vale la pena farlo o no.

----------

## xchris

Per la traduzione in inglese direi che non e' necessario tradurre tutto ma e' sufficiente per la descrizione dei tool e poco altro.Si ok! ci penso io.Ti mando il testo modificato del tuo thread appena pronto.

Ottima idea il gekit manager.

Suggerirei di farlo in python con le lib smtp in modo tale da non doversi affidare a cron + smtp server locale ma solo a cron.

che ne pensi?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

penso che concordo con te  :Smile:  [ebbene si..  :Razz: ]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che ne dite allora di aggiungere anche lo script per vedere i changelog scritto da _sys/sid https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=218470 ? Io lo trovo interessante non sempre l'opzione di emerge fa al caso

----------

## codadilupo

d'accordo, piu' tosto anzi che no  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

per me va bene

----------

## xchris

a questo punto direi di rilasciare il nuove gekit domani o dopodomani.

che ne dite?

Io domani traduco la pagina di presentazione del gekit.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> che ne dite?

 

Che per me va benissimo solo mettiamoci d'accordo su chi lo fa. Io posso domani.

----------

## xchris

Direi che oggi va benissimo.

Io vedo di tradurre.

ciao e grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quali sono i programmi aggiornati? Cambiamo nome allora a depcleaner?

----------

## xchris

credo che i programmi da aggiornare siano:

-usetool

e debba essere introdotto changelog.

Se non ho capito male portageNurse e' ancora in fase di development.

Aspettiamo fonderia per la conferma.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quindi sara' la versione 0.2?

----------

## xchris

no sono passato direttamente alla 0.3 (visto che e' stato completamente riscritto in python)

attualmente la 0.3.17

Pensavo per la versione inglese:

conviene una sezione duplicata in fondo al thread o e' meglio tradurre la descrizione e inserirla in quella italiana?

es:

UseTool

-: Author:     xchris

-: Descrizione:  gestione avanzata delle USE flag in portage

-: Description:  Advanced portage useflag management

-: Development State: develop

-: Latest Version Available: 0.3.17

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E fare un thread separato e metterlo nel forum Documentation, Tips & Tricks?

----------

## xchris

si potrebbe essere un alternativa...

sentiamo altri pareri.

Anche se la traduzione tarda non ci sono problemi.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> si potrebbe essere un alternativa...
> 
> sentiamo altri pareri.

 

Se vogliamo fare conoscere il pacchetto penso sia la soluzione migliore solo da mettere a caratteri cubitali che e' in via di sviluppo e potrebbe causare problemi

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

per me thread separato in DTT.

i miei tool sono ancora parecchio da sistemare, di sicuro non ancora pronti per essere rilasciati (la riscrittura nel pitone sta portando via piu tempo di quanto pensassi)

eventualmente aggiungete changelog  :Smile: 

fedeli: aggiorna tu il primo post se puoi, grazie (io oggi sono offline)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> fedeli: aggiorna tu il primo post se puoi, grazie (io oggi sono offline)

 

Ok ma alla fine mi sono perso. Allora bisogna aggiornare usetool e cosa? solo quello?

----------

## xchris

in teoria usetool + changelog.

Se aspetti domani mattina (se puoi) faccio una piccola modifica "cosmetica". Altrimenti va bene anche cosi'.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Se aspetti domani mattina (se puoi) faccio una piccola modifica "cosmetica".

 

Dammi ok quando sei a posto

----------

## xchris

tutto a posto.

0.3.18 (e' solo un cosmetic fix)

lo trovi al solito posto http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/usetool/

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che versione mettiamo a gekit? Ora e' la 0.1.1

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vabbe ho messo la 0.1.5 e ho spedito l'ebuild nuovo e il tar.gz a fonderia che stasera lo mettera' on line

----------

## xchris

non ho fatto in tempo a risponderti  :Smile: 

si ok per la versione.

grazie ancora

ciao

----------

## morellik

Se non vi fa schifo   :Embarassed:   si potrebbe anche includere Bugzilla

un programmino scritto insieme a Enrico Cataldi, che controlla

se ci sono bug aperti per i pacchetti che si vogliono installare/aggiornare.

Il programma genera una pagina html con il/i pacchetto/i, e l'eventuale

link al bug che lo/li riguarda.

Sempre a disposizione.

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Enrico Cataldi sei tu? Per me non ci sono problemi. Apri un thread per il tuo tool dove lo tieni aggiornato metti commenti fai supporto,... sempre se sei tu il creatore se no bisogna sentire lui per vedere se vuole

----------

## codadilupo

cazzarola, é vero, bugzilla non é tato incluso !

e dire che lo lancio prima di ogni update  :Wink: 

Scusa, ma é che avendo già il suo bell'ebuild non m'era proprio venuto in mente  :Wink: 

P.S.: se non s'e' capito, sono d'accordissimo sull'inclusione.

P.P.S.: no fedeli, morellik... é morelli (enrico?) :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## morellik

Iesse, sono Enrico anch'io, ma piu' Morelli che Cataldi. Sono + o - l'ideatore

del programma. Il buon Enrico (Cataldi) ha aggiunto delle features

molto interessanti e la manualistica.

Quindi apro un thread con [TIP]  Bugzilla. OK?

Ciauz 

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Quindi apro un thread con [TIP]  Bugzilla. OK?

 

[TOOL] Bugzilla, si va benissimo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora domani metto bugsearch cosi' metto gekit come v0.2 ok? Inoltre lo aggiungiamo questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=219529 ?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

mi raccomando, prima di inserire tool che non funzionano, controllate che vadano!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Allora domani metto bugsearch cosi' metto gekit come v0.2 ok? Inoltre lo aggiungiamo questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=219529 ?

 

Perfetto sia l'inserimento di BugSearch che l'aggiunta dello scriptino di fonderia per il rilevamento di pacchetti injected.  :Smile:  IMHO siamo talmente avanti con il ns. ebuild che appena lo postiamo in DTT ci sarà il delirio... Diventeremo famosi  :Smile:  I gechi developers si troveranno talmente tanti PM da developer in estasi per i suoi script che dovranno cambiare account sul forums  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

io suggerirei di testare per bene prima gli script.

Sono solo felice di aggiungere i nuovi script al gekit ma forse e' bene testarli in modo + approfondito.

Sia ben inteso che non voglio fare ostruzionismo!  :Smile: 

Se vogliamo fare un kit con un nome che si rispetti ogni script andrebbe testato abbastanza a fondo.

Ad es Bugsearch (che mi piace molto) andrebbe visto anche quando riporta i bug.

Se poi e' stato testato a fondo in passato (io non lo conoscevo) tanto meglio!

il tutto IMHO!

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Infatti sto asperrando ad inserirlo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *xchris wrote:*   

> io suggerirei di testare per bene prima gli script.
> 
> Sono solo felice di aggiungere i nuovi script al gekit ma forse e' bene testarli in modo + approfondito.
> 
> Sia ben inteso che non voglio fare ostruzionismo! 
> ...

 

anche imho.  :Smile: 

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> IMHO siamo talmente avanti con il ns. ebuild che appena lo postiamo in DTT ci sarà il delirio... Diventeremo famosi  Fonderia si troverà talmente tanti PM da developer in estasi per i suoi script che dovrà cambiare account sul forums 

 

ti ringrazio per la frase, ma bisogna dare a cesare quel che e' di cesare: il grosso del lavoro qui lo ha fatto xchris e il suo usetool e' in assoluto il migliore e piu stabile dei tool dentro il gekit.

se ha resistito al mio pc vuol dire che veramente e' maturo  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ti ringrazio per la frase, ma bisogna dare a cesare quel che e' di cesare: il grosso del lavoro qui lo ha fatto xchris e il suo usetool e' in assoluto il migliore e piu stabile dei tool dentro il gekit.
> 
> se ha resistito al mio pc vuol dire che veramente e' maturo 

  :Cool:  hai ragione, ho modificato la frase sopra...

----------

## xchris

bhe mi sembra che stiate esagerando  :Smile: 

il gekit e' cmq frutto non solo di chi scrive un tool,ma anche di chi prepara il tutto,e lo testa  :Smile: 

cmq concordo che promette molto bene   :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## xchris

Suggerirei fino a quando non e' disponibile il gekit 0.1.5 di ripristinare il vecchio link.

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Suggerirei fino a quando non e' disponibile il gekit 0.1.5 di ripristinare il vecchio link

 

Se non e' gia' stato fatto lo faccio lunedi'. Io ho spedito l'ebuild e il tgz a fonderia vedro' di metterlo sul mio spazio la prossima volta

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

pensavo lo avessi gia' messo.

il mio server e' in fase di restyling. :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> pensavo lo avessi gia' messo.
> 
> il mio server e' in fase di restyling.

 

No scusa allora domani faccio e lo metto sul mio cosi' e' meglio anche per me

----------

## silian87

Appena sistemo il server casalingo ci metto pure io il gekit in download   :Cool: 

----------

## xchris

sotto segnalazione di fonderia ho corretto un bug che portava a risultati non corretti con useflags contenenti il carattere '-'.

0.3.19 ultima disponibile

Per fortuna che non e' ancora uscito il gekit  :Smile:  0.1.5

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

bump.

aggiornato il primo post, con ebuild corretto  :Smile: 

ps.compreso usetool corretto.

----------

## kartone

Posso segnalare quello che *mi sembra* un piccolissimo e stupidissimo bug nel tool depcleaner?  :Very Happy: 

Il tool si chiama depcleaner, e' vero...ma:

```

# depcleaner -h

depclean 0.0.8 by Giovanni Ferri <giovanni@fonderiadigitale.it>

Usage: depclean [options] <pattern>

```

All'inizio si chiamava depclean?   :Embarassed: 

Chiedo scusa se e' una cosa voluta...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

chiamalo bug..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non si riesce neanche a scaricare il tar.bz2 e inoltre la funzione unpack cerca di scompattare un tra.gz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]Thread bloccato perche' si continua a parlare del gekit qui se no arrivano informazioni da due parti ed e' un casino.[/MOD]

----------

